# High-pitched noise on snowblower



## haz33 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, I have a Sears snowblower, model #536.881501. When I start up the snowblower, there's no problem. But when I squeeze the handle to rotate the blades, they emit a constant, very high-pitched noise. The snowblower still works just fine but I'm wondering what to do to get rid of the high-pitched squealing. Should it be a concern? Thanks in advance!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like a bearing is beginning to lock up. If that's the case, eventually it will probably seize completely and you would risk burning the belt up.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: I agree with KB - if the noise is basically continuous and has a screaming / roar about it - it is almost certainly a bearing well and truly on its way out - and needs replacing pretty smartly as if it seizes - it will likely badly score the shaft or bearing carrier. :4-thatsba

Just as as an add - on - if the noise is a really high pitched squeal and the sound oscillates a bit - have a look for a slipping belt - Slipping belt noise is usually worst at start up / belt drive engagement; but then dies down after a little while. 

Either way - your machine needs some maintenance pretty quick - 'cause loud (unusual) noises are a warning that some serious further damage is likely if it is left unattended


----------



## gmiles (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, I had the same problem last season and I found that somehow the drive belt got above the brake wire (#17 on pg. 31 of the manual). It squealed every time I engaged the auger. You can remove the oil fill access panel and see the belt and brake wire. The wire should be on the outside (above) of the belt so it is lifted away from the belt when the auger is engaged. Mine was on the inside of the belt, so when the drive lever was pulled, the brake wire pressed up against the belt and caused the squeal. You may be able to flip things back through the oil access opening, but I had already removed the side cover to find the broblem.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Gmiles - A very well done on the diagnosis & repair and Tks for that input - this sort of feed back & advice is very helpful:smile:


----------

